
Google's Chrome will soon crack down on sites that trick you into a subscription - Mimino123
https://www.cnet.com/news/googles-chrome-will-soon-crack-down-on-sites-that-trick-you-into-a-subscription/
======
avinium
It’s interesting to consider what, if any, impact there would be on these
measures if Google were regulated more aggressively as a monopoly.

Not that I disagree with restricting clickjacking etc, but at some point you
have to curtail the power that any one company has. That was the motivation
behind the Microsoft antitrust cases in the 90s.

